# Welchen Virenschutz nutzt ihr?



## Balluardo (20. September 2013)

Habe mir gerade einen neuen Rechner bestellt und überlege welchen Virenschutz ich verwenden.
Die letzten Jahre habe ich Kaspersky verwendet und damit im Großen keinerlei Probleme gehabt, einzig die Geschwindigkeit beim hochfahren ließ zuletzt Wünsche offen.

Bis der Hinweis "Schutz aktiviert" kam und der Browser anständig funktionierte zog es sich einige Minuten. Jetzt ist es allerdings schwer diesen Umstand "nur" am Virenschutz festzumachen. 

Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen und welchen Virenschutz verwendet ihr aktuell?


----------



## Sunyo (20. September 2013)

Ich benutze schon seit Jahren Norton und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Frisst kaum Ressourcen und fällt somit nicht zu Lasten der Geschwindigkeit. Kann ich immer wieder nur empfehlen.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2013)

Balluardo schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade einen neuen Rechner bestellt und überlege welchen Virenschutz ich verwenden.
> Die letzten Jahre habe ich Kaspersky verwendet und damit im Großen keinerlei Probleme gehabt, einzig die Geschwindigkeit beim hochfahren ließ zuletzt Wünsche offen.
> 
> Bis der Hinweis "Schutz aktiviert" kam und der Browser anständig funktionierte zog es sich einige Minuten. Jetzt ist es allerdings schwer diesen Umstand "nur" am Virenschutz festzumachen.
> ...



Bei PURE muss man bspw. den IE10 auf 9 downgraden (Einfach das Update deinstallieren oder den IE gleich ganz verbannen ^^), dann läuft es ohne Probleme/Hänger/Lags. Vielleicht hat KIS das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2013)

Eset Nod32. Macht was er soll, nervt nicht, bremst das System nicht aus.


----------



## Balluardo (20. September 2013)

@ Zam: Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Hätte den Vorteil, das ich meine bezahlte Lizenz nutzen kann.

@ Tikume: Schaue ich mir an, merci.

@ Sonyo: Hatte vor zig Jahren mal Norton und damals war es eine Katastrophe. Wahrscheinlich hat sich da viel geändert, aber wenn man mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat ... so ein Bauchgefühl ;-)


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2013)

Bei Virenscannern ist es halt auch so, dass in jedem Test andere Noten vergeben werden.
Man selbst kann auch wenig testen. man sieht halt wie performant das ist, wie nervend und mit der Zeit sieht man halt ob er sich meldet wenn er was erkennt oder auch mal Falschmeldungen liefert.
Ansonsten sieht man erst dass er versagt hat, wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen ist.


----------



## ZAM (21. September 2013)

Balluardo schrieb:


> @ Zam: Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Hätte den Vorteil, das ich meine bezahlte Lizenz nutzen kann.




Das war sogar ein offizieller Tipp vom Support. Ich hatte bis dahin ständig Lags, irgendwann kam ständig die Meldung, die Lizenz wäre abgelaufen etc. IE runterpepatcht - mit einem mal keine Probleme mehr, als ob PURE gar nicht da wäre rödelt es still im Hintergrund vor sich hin. ^^ Ich schätze die verwenden zur Kommunikation/Abfrage bestimmter Daten auf ihren Servern die Standard-Komponente der Programmiersprache, was auf Windows-Systemen meist mit dem IE zusammenhängt und irgendwas bugged da rum. Aber ansonsten bin ich ausnahmslos zufrieden mit Kaspersky.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. September 2013)

War auch langjähriger Kaspersky-Nutzer. Bis das Teil dann irgendwann Anfang diesen Jahres angefangen hat, sich im Laufe des Tages regelmäßig mit irgendeinem Prozess von sich selbst (kav...irgendwas.exe) bei 40-45% CPU Last festzufressen. Und das lies sich nur durch einen Neustart des Systems beheben. Support konnte mir auch nicht helfen. Einziger Vorschlag: Deinstallation und Neuinstallation. Half nix.

Seither teste ich VIPRE und bin angenehm zufrieden. Bisher auch noch nix zum Aussetzen daran gefunden.


----------



## Saji (21. September 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin nun Spott und Hohn zu ernten: Avira Internet Security. Seit drei Jahren mehr oder weniger auf allen Rechnern zuhause installiert und zusammen mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand nie Probleme gehabt. Kann auch nicht sagen das es das System irgendwie ausbremst. Da hatte ich mit AVG oder Avast deutlich spürbare Verschlechterungen, gerade auf dem Laptop meiner Mutter.


----------



## OldboyX (21. September 2013)

Microsoft Security Essentials. Reicht mir zusammen mit Brain 2.0 vollständig auf allen Rechnern und sogar die ältere Generation in meinem Umfeld hat genügend Brain 2.0 um mit MSE bedient zu sein.


----------



## squats (21. September 2013)

avast! free


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin nun Spott und Hohn zu ernten: Avira Internet Security.



Ich halte rein gar nichts von dem Programm, aber solange es für dich passt ist es ja ok.
Ich finde es nur schlimm wenn Avira Nutzer sich dann eben wundern wenn sie am Fliessband gehacked werden oder Sachen nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Klos1 (21. September 2013)

Vielleicht solltest mal Bitdefender versuchen. Nach meinen Recherchen ist die neueste Version bei aktuellen Tests meist auf Platz 1 zu finden. So schlecht kann es dann eigentlich nicht sein.
User-Befragung bringt in dem Fall aber wohl sehr wenig. Der eine sagt Avast, der andere Norton und wieder ein anderer Kaspersky. Es gibt gefühlt tausend Programme und nicht weniger Meinungen dazu.
Ich bin beispielsweise mit der neuesten Version von Norton sehr zufrieden. Wiederum ein anderer wird dir sagen, Norton ist total scheiße und das du lieber Kaspersky nehmen solltst. Auf einen grünen Zweig wirst du so wohl kaum kommen. 

Deswegen würd ich einfach das nehmen, was im Mittel bei den ganzen Tests ganz oder zumindest ziemlich weit oben zu finden ist. Ganz oben im Mittel ist wie gesagt laut meiner Recherche Bitdefender in der aktuellen Version.
Ein eindeutiges Ergebnis lässt sich aber auch so nur schlecht ableiten, denn wie Tikume schon sagte, ist es nicht so, dass die Tester immer zu eindeutigen Ergebnissen kommen würden. Hier muss man sich wohl mit einer Tendenz zufriedengeben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. September 2013)

Muss da Tikume mal zustimmen, eset nod32 is echt ganz gut. man kann alle meldungen unterdrücken.
wenn irgendetwas im vollbild läuft (spiel/video) wird er noch ruhiger und wartet zb mit scans und updates. also keine ruinierten pings beim online gaming.
als schüler/student auch echt günstig und mir die ruhe wert.


----------



## Rabaz (21. September 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin nun Spott und Hohn zu ernten: Avira Internet Security. ....



Och da ernte ich mal mit. Ich habe das auch und ich lebe noch. Nachteile habe ich noch keine bemerkt außer vielleicht dem, dass man sich damit anscheinend so eine Art Computerbild-Leser Image gibt und dann kommen die c't Leser und fassen sich an den Kopf^^.

Ich hatte eine geweihte Christopherus-Plakette an meinem PC geklebt und nie Probleme. Dann habe ich mir Kaspersky Pure geholt und ZACK hat es mich erwischt.


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2013)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Microsoft Security Essentials. Reicht mir zusammen mit Brain 2.0 vollständig auf allen Rechnern und sogar die ältere Generation in meinem Umfeld hat genügend Brain 2.0 um mit MSE bedient zu sein.



This! Nutze MSE seit rund 3 Jahren, bin bis jetzt zufrieden.



Tikume schrieb:


> Ich halte rein gar nichts von dem Programm, aber solange es für dich passt ist es ja ok.
> Ich finde es nur schlimm wenn Avira Nutzer sich dann eben wundern wenn sie am Fliessband gehacked werden oder Sachen nicht funktionieren.



So ein Bullshit. Ich verwalte in der Arbeit Avira Endpoint Security (Server+ Workstations + Exchange) und bin SEHR zufrieden was Heuristik angeht. Habe über Avira im Übrigen meine Abschlussarbeit geschrieben.


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2013)

Hmmm, entgegen der hier genannten Probleme zu KIS, kann ich nur sagen, daß ich das seit Jahren problemlos benutze.
Sie ist gründlich, ohne Fehlalarme, absolut nicht speicherfressend und gut frei konfigurierbar ++.
Auch Werbebanner etc. werden gefiltert, Googlelinks eingestuft, um zu sehen, was ok und was gefährlich ist.

Früher hatte ich mal Norton Antivirus benutzt, als es die PC-Performance scheinbar noch sehr beinträchtigte.
Daher benutzte ich das Programm auch nur kurz.

Dann bekam ich meinen 2ten Rechner, bei dem Norman Virus Control vorinstalliert war.
Damit war ich auch länger sehr zufireden, fast gleichwertig zu Kaspersky - allerdings nur Antivirus.

Daher stieg ich auch auf KIS um und bin nun jahrelang sehr zufrieden damit.

MacAffee mag ich nicht, alleine, weil sie seltsames Verhalten an den Tag legen - wie z.b. das Spekulieren auf Unachtsamkeit beim Installieren mancher Software.
Diese Firma ist die jedenfalls mir einzig bekannte AV Firma, die ihr AV den PC Usern quasi aufzwängt.
Das ist für mich nicht so ganz seriös.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2013)

Privat nutze ich KIS, @work administriere ich (aktuell etwas gefrustet) ebenfalls Kaspersky.

Bei Avira scheint es oft große Unterschiede zwischen den kostenfreien und kostenpflichtigen Versionen zu geben. Die Produkte für den Unternehmenseinsatz kann man auch schlecht mit den privat genutzten vergleichen.


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> So ein Bullshit. Ich verwalte in der Arbeit Avira Endpoint Security (Server+ Workstations + Exchange) und bin SEHR zufrieden was Heuristik angeht. Habe über Avira im Übrigen meine Abschlussarbeit geschrieben.



Was soll denn Bullshit sein? Dass ich den Leuten zugestehe das zu nutzen was Sie wollen oder dass ich meine eigene persönliche Meinung habe? 
Und in der Firma werde ich auch zu Avira gezwungen - immerhin gab es deswegen auch schonmal einen neuen Rechner ^^


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2013)

Ich glaube, dass man persönlich einen Virenscanner erst dann schlecht findet, sobald er a) den Rechner merklich ausbremst oder b) man sich irgendwas eingefangen hat. 
Diese beiden Gründe können durch mehrere Fremdeinfüssen derbe beinflusst werden, womit ein "objektives" Bewerten des Scanners verwaschen wird. Warum wechselt man den einen Virenscanner? Einfach nur mal so doch sicher die wenigsten.


----------



## Saji (22. September 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich halte rein gar nichts von dem Programm, aber solange es für dich passt ist es ja ok.
> Ich finde es nur schlimm wenn Avira Nutzer sich dann eben wundern wenn sie am Fliessband gehacked werden oder Sachen nicht funktionieren.



Hab's doch gewusst. *g* Naja, mir wurde weder mit avast, AVG oder Avira irgendwas gehackt. Fließband sieht da anders aus. Hatte auch noch nie mit Onlinespielen wegen eines Virenscanners Probleme. Ist also wirklich eine subjektive Erfahrung. Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grauen daran als ich mal einen Rechner mit vorinstalliertem Norton hatte... irgendwie war das damals umständlich zu bedienen und von der Deinstallation will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Allerdings läuft die Lizenz Ende diesen, Anfang nächsten Jahres aus. Mal schauen was ich mir dann zulege. Man sollte ja ab und zu mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen.


----------



## Lorachil (23. September 2013)

Hi, 
also ich nutze Kaspersky Internet Security schon seit Jahren. Die letzte Version zickt noch ein wenig beim Hochfahren, wenn es geladen ist, läuft alles geschmeidig. AUf dem Laptop teste ich gerade 360° (für PC 64)(http://www.360safe.com/), läuft auch schon auf meinem Smartphone und dem Tablet (beides Android). Ich denke das kann man sich mal anschauen.
LG


----------



## Veshrae (23. September 2013)

Nutze seit über einem Jahr "Microsoft Security Essentials", tut das was es in meinen Augen soll.


----------



## alphadragon (14. Oktober 2013)

Windows Defender plus Malwarebytes, find ich die beste Kombination zurzeit (win8)


----------

